# Sample Society June 2013



## JamieO (May 17, 2013)

I figured I'd go ahead a start a thread for June, just because. Here's to hoping June's boxes are WAY better than May's!


----------



## MaiteS (May 18, 2013)

updates!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 18, 2013)

I hope they do a better job this month. I told myself I would give a box 3 months before I cancelled, and this is my 3rd month for Sample Society.


----------



## Ashitude (May 18, 2013)

I really hope June is better. I can not complain too much. May is the first time I was really disappointed with SS.


----------



## JamieO (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope they do a better job this month. I told myself I would give a box 3 months before I cancelled, and this is my 3rd month for Sample Society.


 Mine too, and I'm very seriously thinking the same thing. I really think they could do better. I want to see new stuff! If Ipsy can send out brand new Urban Decay eyeshadows and Zoya polishes, I would think Allure and Beauty Bar could do the same!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too, and I'm very seriously thinking the same thing. I really think they could do better. I want to see new stuff! If Ipsy can send out brand new Urban Decay eyeshadows and Zoya polishes, I would think Allure and Beauty Bar could do the same!


 I feel the same way, but Sample Society did have Butter London polish a couple of months ago.  Beauty Bar doesn't carry Urban Decay or Zoya so we'll never see those 2 brands in our boxes.  It just seems to be the same brands month after month though.  I like the brands they have included, but I think they should have more of a variety of brands.  I want something different.


----------



## JamieO (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the same way, but Sample Society did have Butter London polish a couple of months ago.  Beauty Bar doesn't carry Urban Decay or Zoya so we'll never see those 2 brands in our boxes.  It just seems to be the same brands month after month though.  I like the brands they have included, but I think they should have more of a variety of brands.  I want something different.


 Right, I got you. I'm just using the UD and Zoya as examples of new products that brands are sending out in subs. The UD shadows from Ipsy just came out, and the Zoya polishes were from this year's spring collection, which is pretty new. The Butter London polishes were all colors from old collections. I'm saying it would be nice to see new products from these brands. For example, it would have been cool if those Butter London polishes were from their spring collection from THIS year. A lot of the brands in last month's box all have newer products out, but they sent out the same things they've sent out before that have been around for awhile. I wouldn't mind seeing as much of the same brands if they'd just send out newer products.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right, I got you. I'm just using the UD and Zoya as examples of new products that brands are sending out in subs. The UD shadows from Ipsy just came out, and the Zoya polishes were from this year's spring collection, which is pretty new. The Butter London polishes were all colors from old collections. I'm saying it would be nice to see new products from these brands. For example, it would have been cool if those Butter London polishes were from their spring collection from THIS year. A lot of the brands in last month's box all have newer products out, but they sent out the same things they've sent out before that have been around for awhile. I wouldn't mind seeing as much of the same brands if they'd just send out newer products.


 I do know what you mean.  I was happy to see the Deborah Lippmann polish a few months back, but the shade Private Dancer had been around for a couple years.  I would love to see another Deborah Lippman in one of the newer shades.

Last summer I got a lot of self tanners. SPF products and beachy hair products.  What I would like to see now is a bronzer.  It would be season appropriate and I don't think Sample Society has included one before.  I would also like to see pedicure type things - a Butter London or Deborah Lippmann foot cream product maybe?


----------



## amberbock363 (May 19, 2013)

Last month was my first sample society box and it was the one I was sure I would love but alas that's not the case. Hopefully it gets better this month or I may just cancel and only get the Allure beauty box which was nothing short of amazing. I'm not one to venture out of my realm of salon hair products but there are some I really enjoyed.


----------



## JamieO (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do know what you mean.  I was happy to see the Deborah Lippmann polish a few months back, but the shade Private Dancer had been around for a couple years.  I would love to see another Deborah Lippman in one of the newer shades.
> 
> Last summer I got a lot of self tanners. SPF products and beachy hair products.  What I would like to see now is a bronzer.  It would be season appropriate and I don't think Sample Society has included one before.  I would also like to see pedicure type things - a Butter London or Deborah Lippmann foot cream product maybe?


 A bronzer would be cool! No one ever sends out bronzers (like a pressed or loose powder bronzer), but they always send out self-tanners, which is something pasty white me never uses. I know I'm not the only one on that either. But bronzer I can use, either as a blush or for contouring. I would also love to see some crazy good makeup setting sprays, or something like that. Things that EVERYONE can use in the heat!


----------



## 4myangels143 (May 20, 2013)

Hello All! I have been getting the Sample Society for a few months and I just saw on Instagram under beautybardotcom that the June box may have Illume candles? Can someone please confirm this? I may end up dropping Sample Society if I get a candle in a box that should reflect Summer. I am not sure how to link the post but it is under #SampleSociety on Instagram.


----------



## melawnduh (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *4myangels143* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hello All! I have been getting the Sample Society for a few months and I just saw on Instagram under beautybardotcom that the June box may have Illume candles? Can someone please confirm this? I may end up dropping Sample Society if I get a candle in a box that should reflect Summer. I am not sure how to link the post but it is under #SampleSociety on Instagram.


Really? This is my first month on this sub, but I would LOVE a candle! Especially for the summer, with the windows open, a late afternoon storm, and some candles burning! (Okay I have clearly read too many Nicholas Sparks books)


----------



## 4myangels143 (May 20, 2013)

I would not have a problem with a candle during a different time like Valentine's Day or even Christmas but Sample Society prides themselves on providing 5 deluxe size samples relating to beauty. Now if the candle is an extra 6th item then I am ok with it but for the Summer months I would think they would be looking into items like maybe a bronzer, eye shadows even a new and improved luxury deodorant would be ok. I am trying to hang on but I hope June is not a total waste.


----------



## 4myangels143 (May 20, 2013)

> Really? This is my first month on this sub, but I would LOVE a candle! Especially for the summer, with the windows open, a late afternoon storm, and some candles burning! (Okay I have clearly read too many Nicholas Sparks books)


 I would not have a problem with a candle during a different time like Valentine's Day or even Christmas but Sample Society prides themselves on providing 5 deluxe size samples relating to beauty. Now if the candle is an extra 6th item then I am ok with it but for the Summer months I would think they would be looking into items like maybe a bronzer, eye shadows even a new and improved luxury deodorant would be ok. I am trying to hang on but I hope June is not a total waste.


----------



## jilla1020 (May 22, 2013)

> I would not have a problem with a candle during a different time like Valentine's Day or even Christmas but Sample Society prides themselves on providing 5 deluxe size samples relating to beauty. Now if the candle is an extra 6th item then I am ok with it but for the Summer months I would think they would be looking into items like maybe a bronzer, eye shadows even a new and improved luxury deodorant would be ok. I am trying to hang on but I hope June is not a total waste.


 I agree! I think candles would be ok for fall or winter months.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree! I think candles would be ok for fall or winter months.


 I burn candles year round.  Bring 'em on.  It's not for heat, but for scent.


----------



## rigs32 (May 22, 2013)

This is my keep it or lose it month for this one.  I liked the skin care samples I was getting to compliment the makeup ones from ipsy. But nothing exciting the last couple months.  We shall see....

I added lip factory because I really like lip products and playing with new makeup stuff, so I may lose this one and go back to finding my own skincare discoveries.


----------



## OiiO (May 22, 2013)

Updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 23, 2013)

I would absolutely LOVE a candle!

I am going to scour Instagram now!!!!!!


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2013)

I have to say that a candle in a tin like that would be a great idea if the box theme involved travel. They're great to alleviate Stale Hotel Room Smell. Since this would be a box that could kick off summer travel season, it would be appropriate -- but preferably as a bonus sixth item because this sub has just not been impressing me lately. On the other hand, it would have been better in place of some of the stuff I've received the past couple of months. I might be headed back to the land of former subscribers depending on this month's box.


----------



## AMaas (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rigs32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my keep it or lose it month for this one.  I liked the skin care samples I was getting to compliment the makeup ones from ipsy. But nothing exciting the last couple months.  We shall see....
> 
> I added lip factory because I really like lip products and playing with new makeup stuff, so I may lose this one and go back to finding my own skincare discoveries.


I'm with you on this!  I also added Lip Factory and it's been great so far.  I also love Wantable.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 24, 2013)

On the fence about keeping or canceling.  This started out as my favorite sub, but it's been repeat brands a lot lately.


----------



## jilla1020 (May 24, 2013)

> On the fence about keeping or canceling. Â This started out as my favorite sub, but it's been repeat brands a lot lately. Â


 I'm feeling the same way. I really loved them but I've been bummed out on the boxes I have received recently. I'm just not sure.


----------



## Dots (May 24, 2013)

Sample Society is great but I'm bored. How about they include something like a Sara Happ lip scrub, a Nuxe Rose Foaming Wash, a Caudalie Elixir, a Molton Brown Body Wash (all minis of course, but they carry these brands and these would make for a refreshing Summer box). I have the elixir but I think a lot of people might like to try and enjoy these products. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (May 24, 2013)

I would love to receive a candle in my Sample Society box!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm with you on this!  I also added Lip Factory and it's been great so far.  I also love Wantable.


 I've been considering getting Lip Factory, although I might just sign up for 1 or 2 months and then cancel.  I could always rejoin later.  I do that with Glossybox.  I sign up, get my box and then cancel.  I usually get a Glossybox every other month.  I get Birchbox and Sample Society every month, and have getting both for well over a year.  I love my beauty boxes, but it gets expensive after a while.


----------



## melawnduh (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sample Society is great but I'm bored. How about they include something like a Sara Happ lip scrub, a Nuxe Rose Foaming Wash, a Caudalie Elixir, a Molton Brown Body Wash (all minis of course, but they carry these brands and these would make for a refreshing Summer box). I have the elixir but I think a lot of people might like to try and enjoy these products. Just my thoughts.


Oh yes! Those products sound awesome. The lip scrub looks like a highly wished for item from all the beauty subs so I would love to try one.


----------



## Dots (May 26, 2013)

> Oh yes! Those products sound awesome. The lip scrub looks like a highly wished for item from all the beauty subs so I would love to try one.


 Not to mention they have nice flavors like red velvet and creme brulee...mmm


----------



## jilla1020 (May 26, 2013)

> Sample Society is great but I'm bored. How about they include something like a Sara Happ lip scrub, a Nuxe Rose Foaming Wash, a Caudalie Elixir, a Molton Brown Body Wash (all minis of course, but they carry these brands and these would make for a refreshing Summer box). I have the elixir but I think a lot of people might like to try and enjoy these products. Just my thoughts.


 That all sounds great to me!!!


----------



## Brittann (May 29, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## katlyne (May 30, 2013)

I'm getting kit E. so far at least, lets see if it changes.


----------



## Ashitude (May 30, 2013)

I had to cancel this month to save on expenses. This should guarantee you all fabulous boxes!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 30, 2013)

Kit C for me this time around.


----------



## meaganola (May 30, 2013)

Kit A over here. I'm really hoping for something interesting this month. The past couple of months have been booooring.


----------



## JamieO (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to cancel this month to save on expenses. This should guarantee you all fabulous boxes!


 I hope you're right, 'cause the last 2 were laaaaaame. I'm getting kit E, and if I'm not super impressed this month it might be time for me to cancel. On to the next.


----------



## katlyne (May 30, 2013)

Yup, I'll be cancelling too if this month sucks


----------



## Zaichik (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Kit A over here. I'm really hoping for something interesting this month. The past couple of months have been booooring.


 The same. Kit A. I will cancel if this box sucks.


----------



## mckondik (May 30, 2013)

Kit E for me,. this will be my 2nd box, hoping for a good one!


----------



## smiletorismile (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *4myangels143* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hello All! I have been getting the Sample Society for a few months and I just saw on Instagram under beautybardotcom that the June box may have Illume candles? Can someone please confirm this? I may end up dropping Sample Society if I get a candle in a box that should reflect Summer. I am not sure how to link the post but it is under #SampleSociety on Instagram.


Yeah it was on their facebook page. I actually cancelled because of this. I assume that's going to be the big item this month and I have a toddler who's just learned how to crawl up onto chairs and couches and stuff and putting a candle up on the highest shelf doesn't seem that appealing to me (and I'd probably forget about it). Plus Sample society has gotten to be a bit boring for me. I don't need a new BB cream sample/moisturizer every month from the same box.


----------



## OiiO (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Zaichik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The same. Kit A. I will cancel if this box sucks.


 Kit A here too, and I think I'll cancel after this month even if I get a good box.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 31, 2013)

I am Kit B.

And here are the contents.....!

Diptyque Eau Moheli .6oz (seems larger than a vial)
Illume Desert Tulip Candle Tin
Murad Age Reform Exfoliating Cleanser 1oz
Philosophy Hope in a Jar (bleh)
Stila Lip Glaze in Apricot (deluxe sample)
My friend is getting Kit D...

the contents are the same except for...

instead of the Diptyque, it's
Go Smile Teeth Whitening System.


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am Kit B.
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 0.6 oz?  That's crazy!  And it doesn't seem like it could possibly be right.
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieO (May 31, 2013)

It would figure that they'd send out Stila lip glazes this month, and I just got the Flower Power trio that I ordered yesterday. I still love them though, so if those are in Kit E as well, here's hoping for a color I don't have! And I welcome any sort of Philosophy stuff, so that's a plus.


----------



## JamieO (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am Kit B.
> 
> ...


----------



## evildrporkchop (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am Kit B.
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What number do you call to have them give you box contents? Just the regular CS number that's at the bottom of the dashboard page? I really need to know what's in Kit E now! From the contents of Kits B and D, I like what I'm seeing, although I'm starting to know see what everyone who's been subbed for awhile means when they say they keep repeating brands. This will be my second Murad product in 3 months....


Yes. Just call the regular customer service number. Please let us know what they say about your contents!!!!

And yes, that brand you mentioned has been making the rounds in many subs and Sephora kits etc, for a while.

At least it's a product I want to try though!


----------



## katlyne (May 31, 2013)

ughhh diptyque. I hate them. the last scent I got from them? ugh. nuh-uh. no way in hell.


----------



## torijill (May 31, 2013)

Ah, so you have to call.  I e-mailed and they wouldn't tell me!  Kit A here.  I will be another cancellation if it's not a good one.  Hoping for the new Diptyque, at least.


----------



## cheetahchirps (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ughhh diptyque. I hate them. the last scent I got from them? ugh. nuh-uh. no way in hell.


I dunno, I love Tam Dao but not the last one I got. I'm getting Kit D, to peek or not to peek...

ha, couldn't resist peeking!

I feel like I've gotten all this stuff before from from other subs, except for the candle. I hope they vary the lippie shades, I know I would loath Apricot. I'm getting a very "ho-hum" vibe here...
Whoops, I'm getting kit A, not D. So, in the dark again!


----------



## katlyne (May 31, 2013)

PEEK!


----------



## katlyne (May 31, 2013)

I CALLED THE NUMBER AND SHE SAID THAT THEY DON'T GET TOLD UNTIL THEY COME OUT. why do they hate me?????? I email. I get told no. I call. I get told no. what does a girl have to do around here for some spoilers


----------



## cheetahchirps (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I CALLED THE NUMBER AND SHE SAID THAT THEY DON'T GET TOLD UNTIL THEY COME OUT. why do they hate me?????? I email. I get told no. I call. I get told no. what does a girl have to do around here for some spoilers


Which kit are you getting? We don't know what's in any of them besides B and D, right? I thought I knew, but now I don't. Look at it this way-we are destined to be surprised, hopefully pleasantly.


----------



## evildrporkchop (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I CALLED THE NUMBER AND SHE SAID THAT THEY DON'T GET TOLD UNTIL THEY COME OUT. why do they hate me?????? I email. I get told no. I call. I get told no. what does a girl have to do around here for some spoilers


I think it's a matter of which rep you get on the phone and it sounds like you were talking to someone who doesn't want to spoil your surprise. I would try calling again to see if you get a different person.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I CALLED THE NUMBER AND SHE SAID THAT THEY DON'T GET TOLD UNTIL THEY COME OUT. why do they hate me?????? I email. I get told no. I call. I get told no. what does a girl have to do around here for some spoilers


Call again. You got a rep that didn't know what she was talking about. They can see the contents when they log onto your account.

(we can't see them yet though). Try a different CS rep, I've never had a problem getting the info!!!!! Good luck!


----------



## JamieO (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Call again. You got a rep that didn't know what she was talking about. They can see the contents when they log onto your account.
> ...


 Yeah, I just tried to call and got the same info. Nothing. She said she didn't have access to that info, she was going to transfer me to a Beauty Bar Specialist I guess, but she said they were probably all gone for the day and, well, I just didn't want to have to be on the phone any longer at that point, so still no Kit E contents yet. Hope someone else has better luck.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 1, 2013)

Here are the contents for Kit A.

B. Kamins SunDefense SPF 30
Illume Desert Tulip Tin-SS
Murad Age Reform Hydro-Dynamic Ultimate Eye Moisture
Philosophy Hope In a Jar
Stila Cosmetics Lip Glaze-Kitten-Deluxe
I resubbed because from the spoilers I saw I really wanted the last 2 products and I totally think it's worth the $15!


----------



## JamieO (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are the contents for Kit A.
> 
> ...


 Those are great products, but 3 moisturizers in one box? And didn't they send out B. Kamins last month? I really think they have got to put more thought into these boxes and really try to put together a good mix of products and brands. I can really see what the people who have been subbed longer than me (june is my 3rd month) are saying about all the repeats now. It seems like they feature one product a month, and then just fill the rest of the box with a bunch of random whatever. At least the "random whatever" is usually pretty decent stuff. I just think the boxes would be so much better if they did what Birchbox and Ipsy do and have a theme for each month, or something along those lines. They send out awesome products, but they aren't great at putting together a cohesive box with them. That said, that's some great stuff, and I'm looking forward to getting my box this month!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are the contents for Kit A.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the spoiler, I'm very excited about this month! I only won't be using the item #4 because it broke me out twice when I tried it before.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are great products, but 3 moisturizers in one box? And didn't they send out B. Kamins last month? I really think they have got to put more thought into these boxes and really try to put together a good mix of products and brands. I can really see what the people who have been subbed longer than me (june is my 3rd month) are saying about all the repeats now. It seems like they feature one product a month, and then just fill the rest of the box with a bunch of random whatever. At least the "random whatever" is usually pretty decent stuff. I just think the boxes would be so much better if they did what Birchbox and Ipsy do and have a theme for each month, or something along those lines. They send out awesome products, but they aren't great at putting together a cohesive box with them. That said, that's some great stuff, and I'm looking forward to getting my box this month!


 They keep sending me SPF products (and, yes, they sent out that brand last month, but the product I received was a cleanser, in case that makes a difference).  Those things irritate my skin, as do most anti-aging products.  There are two things in there (the second and last) that will make this one worth the money for me, especially with the gift code (I was actually planning on buying the last item, so that's extra-great for me since now I don't have to, and I can get something else on my list from that brand instead).  But, yeah, three of those products in one box is ridiculous.  I guess at least they're not sending yet another hair conditioner.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are great products, but 3 moisturizers in one box? And didn't they send out B. Kamins last month? I really think they have got to put more thought into these boxes and really try to put together a good mix of products and brands. I can really see what the people who have been subbed longer than me (june is my 3rd month) are saying about all the repeats now. It seems like they feature one product a month, and then just fill the rest of the box with a bunch of random whatever. At least the "random whatever" is usually pretty decent stuff. I just think the boxes would be so much better if they did what Birchbox and Ipsy do and have a theme for each month, or something along those lines. They send out awesome products, but they aren't great at putting together a cohesive box with them. That said, that's some great stuff, and I'm looking forward to getting my box this month!


Moisturizers actually don't bother me, the more the merrier. I have super dry skin so it's fine by me. I can see someone who doesn't have dry skin being a bit annoyed though.


----------



## JamieO (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Moisturizers actually don't bother me, the more the merrier. I have super dry skin so it's fine by me. I can see someone who doesn't have dry skin being a bit annoyed though.


 It's not what the product is that bothers me so much as the fact that it's overkill to have 3 of them in one box. I like moisturizers, but I would prefer to get one, not three. I'd rather have a bigger variety of products.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not what the product is that bothers me so much as the fact that it's overkill to have 3 of them in one box. I like moisturizers, but I would prefer to get one, not three. I'd rather have a bigger variety of products.


 Cosigned.  If I had a vote on how this (or, really, any) box would be put together, my vote would be one hair product (and not conditioner after conditioner every month), one moisturizer (and mix it up with some night creams and non-SPF stuff!), one color item (bb cream/concealer/foundation DOES NOT COUNT here, nor does mascara.  Those are basic items that lack the fun/interesting factor that keeps a lot of people subscribed to these boxes.  And the category would be rotated through:  lips, nails, blush, eyeshadow, eyeliner.  NO BLACK EYELINER!), one body item, and one non-moisturizer skin care/accessory (it would be okay if the accessory was a hair item even though there would already be a hair product in there)/tool/fragrance/candle/bb cream/foundation/concealer/mascara, and those would be rotated through as well.  

As a side note, has anyone seen the Russian boxes on Instagram?  They look amazing.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 2, 2013)

_...fingers crossed for kit B....  




  I guess our dashboards will update tomorrow????_


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _...fingers crossed for kit B....
> 
> ...


yes but you can see what kit you have now!


----------



## Cate88 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm getting Kit E. My dashboard hasn't updated with the contents of it yet.


----------



## JamieO (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting Kit E. My dashboard hasn't updated with the contents of it yet.


 Me too! Hoping it's a good box!


----------



## vjf1979 (Jun 3, 2013)

Where can you see?  I just looked at my dashboard and I do not have any updates yet.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 3, 2013)

How can you tell which kit you are getting?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How can you tell which kit you are getting?


If you go to your order history under the Sample Society box it tells you.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 3, 2013)

Kit E for me.....


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 3, 2013)

Spoiler



kit e






kit e


----------



## Cate88 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that the dashboards don't update until the box ships, but I could be wrong. I still haven't recieved a shipment notification, but I'm not to worried my boxes are always shipped on tuesdays for some reason and never on monday.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got mine today with the dashboard update....


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> kit e





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If I do get Kit E as indicated, it will be the third time I got a "meh" box in the first month of a new sub, followed by one that's really good for me. The only thing I'm a little worried by is that on the order page, it shows "Order Received" with a red slashed circle next to it. Can't remember from last month - does it always look like that until the order ships? Thanks.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 3, 2013)

This is the one I have, too! I am happy with it.


----------



## JamieO (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BagLady (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm getting Kit A

here are the contents





Pretty happy about this box. At 1st I thought the Illume was a lip balm in a tin which I would have loved. Didn't realize it was a candle. I could do without the candle but looking forward to trying out the other items. 

I'm glad I got the sunscreen. Perfect for summer and upcoming vacations.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's the Dashboard for Kit B....








*Diptyque* Eau Moheli-0.6 oz.-SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 

Shop the brand Â»







*Illume* Desert Tulip Tin-SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 

Buy the full-size product Â»  Shop the brand Â»







*Murad* Age Reform AHA/BHA Exfoliating Cleanser-1 oz.-SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 

Buy the full-size product Â»  Shop the brand Â»







*Philosophy* Hope In a Jar SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 

Buy the full-size product Â»  Shop the brand Â»







*Stila Cosmetics* Lip Glaze-Apricot-Deluxe Sample, SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 

Buy the full-size product Â»  Shop the brand Â»

 
I hope they are right about the size of the Diptyque because that would be an awesome sample size!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 3, 2013)

My dashboard hasn't updated yet, so I still don't know the variation for Box C.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jill6358 (Jun 3, 2013)

Annnnd this is officially my last month, my 6 month runs out and I'm done.  More teeny-tiny samples that do not wow me.  Perfume sample; oh joy.  



  Another cleanser is the last thing I need, Hope in a Jar is nothing I consider high-end, Stila is nothing hard to come by...    I do like the candle addition, that will be fun.  Sample Society: we are breaking up.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 3, 2013)

So I thought I saw a pending charge for this box on my bank account on Friday (I was out of town and was checking my account by my phone and my bank was having issues with mobile banking), but I don't see the pending charge anymore.

I'm getting Kit E, I'm pretty excited about it.  I usually get my box fast, my UPS guy is the best.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is a good box. I like your "variation" product. It's perfect for summer!


 is my variation product the 4th one down?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 3, 2013)

* Super cool!  I just got my shipping email this morning and here the update on  the UPS site...*

Scheduled Delivery: Wednesday, 06/05/2013, By End of Day Last Location: Bethlehem, PA, United States, Monday, 06/03/2013


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is my variation product the 4th one down?


Yes. So far it's the only box that has that item.


----------



## Isabellecal (Jun 3, 2013)

So over the Perfumes .....I do NOT wear any and ....other than being happy with all the boxes I've received in the past 6 months.....The little tiny perfumes vials are getting old. Love testing new moisturizers and different brands of BB....sunscreen is always welcome since I'm in California 



.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Isabellecal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So over the Perfumes .....I do NOT wear any and ....other than being happy with all the boxes I've received in the past 6 months.....The little tiny perfumes vials are getting old. Love testing new moisturizers and different brands of BB....sunscreen is always welcome since I'm in California
> 
> ...


 I LOVE perfumes!!!  love love love..  I have so many BB creams...  too many!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting Kit A
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes. So far it's the only box that has that item.


 are all the shades of the last item the same?? I am hooping that one will work for me..  I usually go for the opposite tone..


----------



## AMaas (Jun 3, 2013)

> areÂ all the shades of the last item the same?? I am hooping that one will work for me..Â  I usually go for the opposite tone..


 I couldn't get the 2nd spoiler to work in this thread for Kit E. can you repost that?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't get the 2nd spoiler to work in this thread for Kit E. can you repost that?


 there is only 1 spoiler..   I somehow posted 3..  but there is only one that shows up..  hahahahaa.. I have no idea what I am doing....


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 4, 2013)

I resubbed last week and I am getting kit A. Kinda reminds me why I cancelled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kit D contents:







*Go SMiLE* Double Action Whitening System SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 
0

Buy the full-size product Â»  Shop the brand Â»







*Illume* Desert Tulip Tin-SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 
0

Buy the full-size product Â»  Shop the brand Â»







*Murad* Age Reform AHA/BHA Exfoliating Cleanser-1 oz.-SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 
0

Buy the full-size product Â»  Shop the brand Â»







*Philosophy* Hope In a Jar SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 
0

Buy the full-size product Â»  Shop the brand Â»







*Stila Cosmetics* Lip Glaze-Apricot-Deluxe Sample, SS

Love it? Hate it? Rate it
 
 
 
 
 
0

Buy the full-size product Â»  Shop the brand Â»


I just got philosophy hope in a jar in my May/June NewBeauty Testtube. Haven't tried it yet, so I hope I like it since now I have two samples.


----------



## katlyne (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm sad that I'm not getting the gosmile I would have been for real super excited.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 4, 2013)

The way I see Sample Society is that while it might not always be the most exciting or even my favorite beauty sub, it's always reliable. They ship the first week of every month, fantastic customer service, decent sample sizes if not full sized items, and prestige brands. Unlike Birchbox's propensity to dispense foil packets and pens or animal print Ziploc bags as "lifestyle extras", Ipsy including sketchy/private label brands (e.g. Two Cosmetics, Be a Bombshell), and Glossybox with their spotty customer service. I might not feel compelled to rip open the boxes when I get it, but at least I'll always end up using everything that's sent to me. Plus I've gotten some great stuff with that $15 off code.

My box arrives today. I want to see if my Diptyque sample is really as big as they say it is.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 4, 2013)

Here is Kit C. My dashboard finally updated.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The way I see Sample Society is that while it might not always be the most exciting or even my favorite beauty sub, it's always reliable. They ship the first week of every month, fantastic customer service, decent sample sizes if not full sized items, and prestige brands. Unlike Birchbox's propensity to dispense foil packets and pens or animal print Ziploc bags as "lifestyle extras", Ipsy including sketchy/private label brands (e.g. Two Cosmetics, Be a Bombshell), and Glossybox with their spotty customer service. I might not feel compelled to rip open the boxes when I get it, but at least I'll always end up using everything that's sent to me. Plus I've gotten some great stuff with that $15 off code.
> 
> My box arrives today. I want to see if my Diptyque sample is really as big as they say it is.


I got my box today. Kit B. And the sample size is a typo on the dashboard.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's the size of a typical vial.  Maybe a touch bigger.

Oh well.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got my box today. Kit B. And the sample size is a typo on the dashboard.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's the size of a typical vial.  Maybe a touch bigger.
> ...


 do you like the perfume?  I LOVE perfume samples.. LOVE them~


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you like the perfume?  I LOVE perfume samples.. LOVE them~


It's a gorgeous scent, but it's too woodsy for me.


----------



## JamieO (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sad that I'm not getting the gosmile I would have been for real super excited.


 Yeah, me too! I would love to try that stuff! Hmm...Maybe someone will want to trade it for something, hint hint hint.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you like the perfume?  I LOVE perfume samples.. LOVE them~


 I also love perfume samples.  Seems most people hate them, but I've discovered my favorites through samples.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 5, 2013)

Got my box Kit E:

   



 
I love everything about this box and sub, the fast accurate shipping is amazing and my UPS guy will bring my box to me first thing in the morning, even though they are supposed to deliver ground shipping last or later in the day (at least that's what he's told me).  I will use everything in this box!  I love the candle about to burn it right now at work.  
My card says my lip glaze is grapefruit, but it's apricot.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box Kit E:
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieO (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Those are some great sizes! I'm super excited to get mine now!






 Everything looks great! MUCH better than my last 2 boxes for sure. OK Sample Society, you've saved yourself for at least another month, so keep giving me awesome boxes!!


----------



## lloronita (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone who likes the Diptyque fragrances, they have some of them 1/2 price on Hautelook this am.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone who likes the Diptyque fragrances, they have some of them 1/2 price on Hautelook this am.


I'm totally getting a couple! They are like my favorite perfume scents  ever!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Those are some great sizes! I'm super excited to get mine now!


 Sizes are:

Stila tinted moisturizer is 0.17 fl oz.

Hope in a Jar is 0.4 fl oz.

Stila lip glaze is 0.5  fl oz. I think full size is 0.8 fl oz.

Murad cleanser is 1.0 fl oz. 

Candle is 1.0 oz. with 10 hour burn time.
They're all so perfect for summer travel.


----------



## Cate88 (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought I'd post the value of the contents of Kit E:

*Illume Desert Tulip Tin* - $4.52

*Murad Age Reform AHA/BHA Exfoliating Cleanser* - $5.37

*Philosophy Hope in a Jar* - $8.00

*Stila Cosmetics Sheer Color Tinted Moisturizer* - $3.40

*Stila Cosmetics Lip Glaze - Apricot *- $13.66

*Total: $34.95*
Seems like a great value for a $15 subscription!

Please note that the values may not be exact, however, they are very close.


----------



## BagLady (Jun 5, 2013)

Got my box yesterday.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box Kit E:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 5, 2013)

mine is coming today..   come on UPS.  he is usually here by 11 am..  ughhhhh..  hurry hurry~


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 5, 2013)

obsessed with my box!!!  LOVE the glaze and the candle smells sooooo good!!


----------



## katlyne (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> obsessed with my box!!!  LOVE the glaze and the candle smells sooooo good!!


 your candle looks ALOT bigger in comparison to the philosophy than other pics


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2013)

Omg.. I haven't even checked my dashboard, but am excited by these pics ladies!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm kit A! I actually wanted the Murad cleanser, though. .boo.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg.. I haven't even checked my dashboard, but am excited by these pics ladies!


 shoot!!  I am so sorry!  I cant seem to figure out the damn spoiler! it just keeps loading on my computer..  I screwed up the last one I did..  I am sorry..  I hope I didn't ruin it for you.......


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> your candle looks ALOT bigger in comparison to the philosophy than other pics


 it is a 1oz candle..  it may be the camera angle...


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Got my box today...Kit D. They included two go smile ampoules. I have to read up on this but I think they are each for a one time use. I also got the Stial in Apricot and the candle Desert Tulip. Not sure if there were any variations on the Stila and candle. I'm pretty happy with my contents for this month.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2013)

> shoot!!Â  I am so sorry!Â  I cant seem to figure out the damn spoiler! it just keeps loading on my computer..Â  I screwed up the last one I did..Â  I am sorry..Â  I hope I didn't ruin it for you.......


 You didn't ruin anything! I Live. For. Spoilers! Lol, I was just Going for the cleanser.. but I really don't need more face wash, just love me some Murad ones ha!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting Kit A
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the same here. It's better than last month for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## rigs32 (Jun 5, 2013)

This month was not a disappointment.  Just wish I'd gotten the Stila or the sunscreen rather than the diptique.  Trying to decide whether to pony up the cash for Hope in a Jar so having a 2nd sample to try out before committing is nice.  Love the lip gloss and glad to have a cleanser to try out.  I'm using Clinque and I don't love it.

I'm not cancelling..... yet.  But SS is still on probation with me.


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 10 hours burn time is pretty good.  That's quite a bit longer than I had expected.  As you say, they all look for travel.  I cant wait for my box now!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You didn't ruin anything! I Live. For. Spoilers! Lol, I was just Going for the cleanser.. but I really don't need more face wash, just love me some Murad ones ha!


 I LOVE it all..  I sued the cleanser, moisturizer and tinted stila all today and my makeup looked more even and my skin didn't seem to feel as oily..  SO HAPPY! now I will burn my candle.......


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today...Kit D. They included two go smile ampoules. I have to read up on this but I think they are each for a one time use. I also got the Stial in Apricot and the candle Desert Tulip. Not sure if there were any variations on the Stila and candle. I'm pretty happy with my contents for this month.


 I saw on instagram other colors of the lip glaze....  a pink shade..  also I think kit a (?) said the shade was kitten not apricot?  not sure if kitten is pink?  the screenshot was too small on here to tell...  I like the apricot, I am glad it isn't too peachy..   I don't do well with warm undertones..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw on instagram other colors of the lip glaze....  a pink shade..  also I think kit a (?) said the shade was kitten not apricot?  not sure if kitten is pink?  the screenshot was too small on here to tell...  I like the apricot, I am glad it isn't too peachy..   I don't do well with warm undertones..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Kit A is getting Kitten and to me it looks pretty much like a nudeish color.


----------



## JamieO (Jun 5, 2013)

> Kit A is getting Kitten and to me it looks pretty much like a nudeish color.


I have Kitten, and it is a really light nude color, but its really nice! It's a color anyone could wear.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 6, 2013)

Got Kit E yesterday. After last month's very off-color concealer from Ipsy and this month's DD creme debacle at Julep (which I'm glad I skipped to stay out of), I was glad that the tinted Stila was the right color. The candle will be nice for traveling, I use the moisturizer anyway, the gloss is a nice neutral color on me and am always happy to try a new cleanser. Such an improvement over last month!


----------



## katlyne (Jun 6, 2013)

So for the first time in a long time I will use everything in this box. Success. Lack lustre. But success.


----------



## SonyaB (Jun 6, 2013)

I got Kit D and I am very happy with it.  This was my second month with BBSS and I wasn't sure if I was going to keep it, but I think I will give it a go another month.


----------



## melawnduh (Jun 6, 2013)

I thought I would post kit G since I haven't seen anyone else share this one. And I haven't seen anyone else with my same first item. Not sure if it's too late for this to be a real spoiler for anyone, but better to be safe!

Kit G:


----------



## OiiO (Jun 6, 2013)

I would have loved to try the first sample! And it's a good size, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *melawnduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I would post kit G since I haven't seen anyone else share this one. And I haven't seen anyone else with my same first item. Not sure if it's too late for this to be a real spoiler for anyone, but better to be safe!
> 
> Kit G:


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melawnduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I would post kit G since I haven't seen anyone else share this one. And I haven't seen anyone else with my same first item. Not sure if it's too late for this to be a real spoiler for anyone, but better to be safe!
> 
> ...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 7, 2013)

Kit G looks good. I would've liked to try that shampoo too. More variations this month... I burned the Illume candle last night. It lasted quite awhile, but the scent was very weak. I couldn't smell a thing. I'll stick to Diptyque.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 7, 2013)

Did anyone not like the smell of the candle I could not get past the smell of it.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone not like the smell of the candle I could not get past the smell of it.


 I really like it but I can see where it might not be for everyone.  The scent is light and not overpowering when the candle is lit. 

I got kit A and I like and will use every single item.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like it but I can see where it might not be for everyone.  The scent is light and not overpowering when the candle is lit.
> 
> I got kit A and I like and will use every single item.


That's good, maybe I'll just try burning it then and see if I like the scent better.





I got Kit A and my eye cream had like a tiny drop of it in there. But Beauty Bar's amazing CS gave me a $10 credit!  And everything else was a good size and I'll be using every single product! Yay!


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 7, 2013)

E



> your candle looks ALOT bigger in comparison to the philosophy than other pics


 I received the same box and I am very happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 9, 2013)

For those who have tried the Stila Lip Glaze how is it?  Is it sticky?  I love lip glosses but for some reason I'm not sure if I want to try it or just put it up for trade.  I think I heard Stila's lip glosses are pretty heavy and sticky.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who have tried the Stila Lip Glaze how is it?  Is it sticky?  I love lip glosses but for some reason I'm not sure if I want to try it or just put it up for trade.  I think I heard Stila's lip glosses are pretty heavy and sticky.


I didn't think it was too sticky and it definatly wasn't any heavier then any other lip gloss I have.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2013)

> For those who have tried the Stila Lip Glaze how is it?Â  Is it sticky?Â  I love lip glosses but for some reason I'm not sure if I want to try it or just put it up for trade.Â  I think I heard Stila's lip glosses are pretty heavy and sticky.Â


 I have a handful of them and like them. I don't think they're bad at all, regarding stickiness and heaviness.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who have tried the Stila Lip Glaze how is it?  Is it sticky?  I love lip glosses but for some reason I'm not sure if I want to try it or just put it up for trade.  I think I heard Stila's lip glosses are pretty heavy and sticky.


 I like them better then most lip glosses, they're more substantial and seem to stay on longer.


----------



## katlyne (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who have tried the Stila Lip Glaze how is it?  Is it sticky?  I love lip glosses but for some reason I'm not sure if I want to try it or just put it up for trade.  I think I heard Stila's lip glosses are pretty heavy and sticky.


 they are definitely sticky and heavy. they feel really heavy to me too. they like trap the heat in my lips and makes them warmer than normal. but most lip glosses do that for me. I'm trying to think of a gloss that's comparable...the lorac glosses are basically the same, but a TINY bit more sticky than the stila.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## granolabox (Jun 13, 2013)

I have money for one more subscription this month (I have 4 so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I'm seriously looking into this one because the brands are great. Can't wait!


----------



## katlyne (Jun 13, 2013)

DONT! they are seriously slacking. I feel like its worse than Birchbox for more $$


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DONT! they are seriously slacking. I feel like its worse than Birchbox for more $$


I agree. This was the first box out of the 4 months that I've gotten that have had products like this. I'm talking mostly about sizes, since I'd say comparable brands have been in all 4 months, but usually the sizes are teeny.


----------



## Dots (Jun 16, 2013)

I tried the Murad eye cream today and I actually really liked it. Also, I finished the tube of BB cream...was that from last month? It stung a little at times but worked rather well for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melawnduh (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would have loved to get the first item! That's super cool!! I didn't even know they had a Kit G!



I finally tried the shampoo in my box. I really like it! It has a very unisex smell, which I tend to prefer with hair products. I only use sulfate free shampoo so I was really glad to see this one in my kit. I wonder if I got something special since it was my first month? I agree with OiiO, it was a great size for a "sample" for sure!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 20, 2013)

My June Sample Society box blew my Birchbox out of the water. I've cancelled my Birchbox account (for now) and am REALLY happy I went back to Sample Society (I dropped them early last year until earlier this year).

These are samples I'll use instead of one-time use packets which Birchbox has been sending out way too much of lately. I miss the deluxe samples and that's what Sample Society gives. Love the Hope in a Jar, love Stila already so I'm excited to try the two Stila products and Murad... well I'll give it a go. Some Murad items are great for me and some a miss.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree Z, Sample Society has really impressed me month after month.  Ipsy, Birch and Glossy have some wins, but never the entire box/bag for me.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 21, 2013)

> My June Sample Society box blew my Birchbox out of the water. I've cancelled my Birchbox account (for now) and am REALLY happy I went back to Sample Society (I dropped them early last year until earlier this year). These are samples I'll use instead of one-time use packets which Birchbox has been sending out way too much of lately. I miss the deluxe samples and that's what Sample Society gives. Love the Hope in a Jar, love Stila already so I'm excited to try the two Stila products and Murad... well I'll give it a go. Some Murad items are great for me and some a miss.


 I agree! Sample society has great sizes and they are products I use unlike other subs. I have heard many amazing things about that Murad face wash. I was very excited to get it. Now I'm impatiently trying to use up the one I'm currently using to try it.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 21, 2013)

I REALLY wanted the Murad face wash, but got the B. Kamins sunscreen instead...while I loved the candle and lip gloss, I think three moisturizing products in one box is a bit much


----------



## Kira Sanders (Jul 4, 2013)

I finally got around to trying the Murad eye cream. This stuff burns like hell for the first minute or two. Did anyone else experience a burning sensation?


----------



## Zaichik (Jul 8, 2013)

> I finally got around to trying the Murad eye cream. This stuff burns like hell for the first minute or two. Did anyone else experience a burning sensation?


 Nope, I like it as a night cream. No burning


----------

